# 180 Acrylic



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I ordered this little bastard over a month ago as some of you may remember me talking about it shortly after I first joined this board and it should have been here last friday but nope...the jack asses didn't leave when they should have and decided to leave this week. They tell my lfs, it'll be there wednesday or thursday so the lfs tells me expect it thursday or friday...and sure enough. Its not Friday early morning and wednesday and thursday's delivery like they said came and went. I'm royally pissed off at the delivery people but could not be upset with my lfs...not their fault. I just wanna pick up my damn tank and start it cycling!!!!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sorry to hear ya getting dicked arround


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats sucks. You should ask them for a discount since you had to wait so long.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Discount or some extra supplies. For the money you spent to buy the tank, they should throw in a few extras. I know its not their fault, but you did business with them. And they're involved in the business with who deliver their products. I feel for you man.. Waiting's a Biatch!!!


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey rosecity, what store did you go through to get it? is it in Portland?

Will


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

How much that big mofo cost you?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't expect anything from my lfs but it would be nice nonetheless for the hassle. They had truvue build the tank and they said it was supposed to be here last friday but of course it didnt arrive...and its a week later and its still not here. So if you're getting a tank by truvue be wary of them as they take their sweet ass time in delivering the product. Will...I bought the tank from Cayes off Division for $600 which is a great deal for an acrylic by truvue...anywhere else they wanted 650-800 simply for a 100 gallon acrylic. All will be forgotten when I get my tank...I just wanted to have forgotten about it already.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Well now you have it and it looks so fricken awesome, it's huge you can put like a million feeder in there. My puca isn't sad anymore


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

That sucks, but atleast you got a good deal.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Did it arrive yet?


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

Hey rosecity i live just outside of portland in lil scappoose oregon, it's a b$#ch getting p's other than reds around here. if you got diff types of p's other than reds? where did you get them. DBROWN


----------

